# Bonded pair, Tavares, FL, ~3 Years Old, Black



## tsdavis11 (May 28, 2014)

Posted by Heidis Legacy Rescue on Facebook. I work with Dream House Rescue out of Cincinnati Ohio. The pair are currently in a High-Kill county shelter and Heidis Legacy has no foster available, but are trying to help get the dogs pulled. 

No bite history. No aggressive behavior. Both dogs are tested Heartworm Positive. I am available to foster but I would need a transport and Dream House Rescue is currently unable to fund the $800.00 needed for their heartworm treatment. 

A foster-mom I work with has offered to sponsor them with a $200 personal donation towards their heartworm treatment if we can get them pulled in time.

If anyone is available to foster them, transport them, aid in their medical care, etc., please let me know. Shelter says they should have until Monday, 6/2/14.

I am the Kentucky Foster you see in the facebook comments. Kelley Wright is my Dream House Rescue contact.

https://www.facebook.com/HeidisLega...4922503576209/664922463576213/?type=1&theater


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

This was just posted on another thread, maybe it can help?

https://m.facebook.com/notes/kimber...ue-contacts-low-kill-shelters/468278633182590


----------

